# Sweeeet FrankenKindle keyboard hack



## A.D. Bloom (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay, it's not for your average kindle user, but I'm impressed as all heck with this hardware hack.
http://hackaday.com/2011/07/28/frankenkindle-building-an-alternate-kindle-keyboard/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V5_qZqcM3k&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Now that's what I call a hack!


----------

